# your least favorite classic



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 19, 2013)

What is the one classic bike that you wouldnt be caught dead with....???  for me its this bike....1978 stingray....suicide neck, sliding sissybar, Jr chain guard/ gorey rear fender and that god aweful rear reflector...yucko.....id rather drive a ford yugo with flat tires than be on board this classic.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 19, 2013)

SJ_BIKER said:


> What is the one classic bike that you wouldnt be caught dead with....???  for me its this bike....




Bowden turdliner


----------



## DJ Bill (Nov 19, 2013)

Ummm an invisible one?

For me it would be any classic made into a lowrider. I can't stand those wheels with all the extra spokes, or velvet seats.


----------



## Metacortex (Nov 19, 2013)

SJ_BIKER said:


> ...gorey rear fender and that god aweful rear reflector...




To be fair that isn't the original fender/reflector: http://bikecatalogs.org/SCHWINN/1978/Catalog/Sting-Ray_String-Ray_Jr..html


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 19, 2013)

'37 Evinrude--the ugliest pre-war ever built! V/r Shawn


----------



## ohdeebee (Nov 19, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> '37 Evinrude--the ugliest pre-war ever built! V/r Shawn




I second that. I don't even consider the Stingray a classic. Especially one that late. I'd love to find an Evinrude. That SOB would be sold before I got it home.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 19, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> '37 Evinrude--the ugliest pre-war ever built! V/r Shawn




You should start a petition then to change the cabe page header...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 19, 2013)

it has to be this...

the most horrible bike ever built!


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 19, 2013)

I disagree that it is ugly but, You would be surprised how well it rides and, it looks worse standing still it looks way better in motion.

I am going to say the schwinn aerocycle is pretty ugly IMO



Freqman1 said:


> '37 Evinrude--the ugliest pre-war ever built! V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 19, 2013)

MY EYES! THEY BURN!






37fleetwood said:


> it has to be this...
> 
> the most horrible bike ever built!


----------



## StevieZ (Nov 19, 2013)

Anything that has wood wheels. They are all cursed LOL


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 19, 2013)

if I can have another one it would have to be the Colson Titanic!

What were they thinking???


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 19, 2013)

American: Huffy Radio Bike

It looks like someone grafted a kitchen appliance onto a bicycle. It's sort of a novelty and not much more, but then maybe there are people who like having a tube radio in the groin region as they ride. 

European: various X-frame models (Raleigh, Swedish makes, etc). 

There's just something ungainly about these. It's like someone made a bike frame out of plumbing pipe in their basement.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 19, 2013)

I second the radio bike.... And up you the robin and cycle trucks.. Robin looks like it has a turd hanging off the frame... And cycletrucks are like the short Bus equivalent of a standard bike....


----------



## partsguy (Nov 19, 2013)

The Schwinn Sting-Rays from the late 1970s. Those are the bicycle equivalent to the Mustang II. Others include the Huffy Good Vibrations, Schwinn Le Tour, AMF Skyrider (except very early men's models), and the Monark Super Cruiser (yes, the Monark Super Cruiser. I get sick of finding them here, on RRB, on eBay, on CL, and at every bike show I attend).


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 19, 2013)

*whaaaa*



37fleetwood said:


> if I can have another one it would have to be the Colson Titanic!
> 
> What were they thinking???



holy mother of pearls uncle....ive never seen that one....green banana like


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 19, 2013)

The Bowden IMO has to be one of the worst in bicycle history. Didn't Elroy on the Jetsons have one of these? Maybe not, but this has to be a cartoon bike.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 19, 2013)

*waitttt a minute*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> You should start a petition then to change the cabe page header...




the evinrude is so iconic....asking it to be changed from the site is like asking disney to get rid of mickey from its theme parks and stores....id be very sad if the evinrude left the site.....unless it got replaced by a elgin bluebird....then id say gggooood bye rudey....lol


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 19, 2013)

Shouldn't it be a Turd-"lander," Obi?

Anything 40's - on Columbia....hate 'em


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 19, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Shouldn't it be a Turd-"lander," Obi?
> 
> Anything 40's - on Columbia....hate 'em




Yes, it should.. my bad...  sorry still thinking about the bike with the hanging turd aka robin... Blah


----------



## mike j (Nov 20, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> if I can have another one it would have to be the Colson Titanic!
> 
> What were they thinking???



 This one I like, but that 37 Evinrude is beyond butt ugly.


----------



## squeedals (Nov 20, 2013)

StevieZ said:


> Anything that has wood wheels. They are all cursed LOL




I think you meant "precursor" didn't you? Just punning.......love the TOC's to death.


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 20, 2013)

*Dissing the Mustang II*



classicfan1 said:


> The Schwinn Sting-Rays from the late 1970s. Those are the bicycle equivalent to the Mustang II. Others include the Huffy Good Vibrations, Schwinn Le Tour, AMF Skyrider (except very early men's models), and the Monark Super Cruiser (yes, the Monark Super Cruiser. I get sick of finding them here, on RRB, on eBay, on CL, and at every bike show I attend).




Dissing the Mustang II? How about this one? I built this one the year I got out of High School. I painted it tore out the 4 cylinder motor and put in a 302. Tore that out and put in a 289. Drove it everyday for the next 5 years.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Nov 20, 2013)

*long list*

Some bikes ya hate cause they are illusive.  Some you hate cause that's all you find!  When I first started out 20+ years ago.  I was into some rare stuff.  (Twin 60) (5bar) (deluxe SKs) (Twin flex) (even had one of those colson step ladders-aristocrats) I am glad that I have been there and done that because the games involved with that was exhausting and turned me off of collecting bikes for 2 years. Now for bikes I dislike.  Low quality imports suck!  Not a big fan of twenties bikes, and anything that couldn't take a good beating..... that rant felt good.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 20, 2013)

*bowden turdlander*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Bowden turdliner




i totally agree!


----------



## partsguy (Nov 20, 2013)

rideahiggins said:


> Dissing the Mustang II? How about this one? I built this one the year I got out of High School. I painted it tore out the 4 cylinder motor and put in a 302. Tore that out and put in a 289. Drove it everyday for the next 5 years.
> View attachment 123936View attachment 123937




That is nice, but modified (engine swap). Factory stock, they were pretty bad. There were some decent ones built toward the end though I think like the King Cobra.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 20, 2013)

steviez said:


> anything that has wood wheels. They are all cursed lol




...hey.....


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Yay the monkey is back! Did you ever save the cute monkey pic I sent you? That would be pretty cool too! V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Nov 20, 2013)

forgive me, but I detest the Spaceliners and Freightliners.... what was sears thinking???


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 20, 2013)

bricycle said:


> forgive me, but I detest the Spaceliners and Freightliners.... what was sears thinking???




I was going to mention these, but didn't want jd to freak....


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 20, 2013)

bricycle said:


> forgive me, but I detest the Spaceliners and Freightliners.... what was sears thinking???




This thread is all about personal, perhaps emotionally rooted, dislikes; so nobody can be right or wong.  The *Flight*liner was one of the most popular and *the most copied *bike of it's era.  I like the Flightliner, especially the girls version, but for me the Spaceliner falls flat.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 20, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> This thread is all about personal, perhaps emotionally rooted, dislikes; so nobody can be right or wong.  The *Flight*liner was one of the most popular and *the most copied *bike of it's era.  I like the Flightliner, especially the girls version, but for me the Spaceliner falls flat.




I think they sold the patent for the girls version, I see a,nee company has been making frames just like,them for townie bikes..


----------



## partsguy (Nov 20, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> This thread is all about personal, perhaps emotionally rooted, dislikes; so nobody can be right or wong.  The *Flight*liner was one of the most popular and *the most copied *bike of it's era.  I like the Flightliner, especially the girls version, but for me the Spaceliner falls flat.




Thats a very good analysis! You're right! Much like the Huffy Penguin and the Schwinn Sting-Ray, you many imitators and the trend was a hit. When the Flightliner came out in 1958 (maybe 1959), Murray followed up with the Spacelienr a couple years later. they also had their own Murray badge versions and other dept stores want theirs too. Then huffy copied them with the Silver Jet and the Silver King in the newly-aqcuired Monark division. AMF Roadmaster, Colson, and many other smaller companies copied as well. It seems though that Schwinn bypassed the whole tanklight, chrome, and fins thing which is odd.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 20, 2013)

Someone only made one, and that was enough! But hey, if you like it, you can buy it! LOL


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 20, 2013)

classicfan1 said:


> Thats a very good analysis! You're right! Much like the Huffy Penguin and the Schwinn Sting-Ray, you many imitators and the trend was a hit. When the Flightliner came out in 1958 (maybe 1959), Murray followed up with the Spacelienr a couple years later. they also had their own Murray badge versions and other dept stores want theirs too. Then huffy copied them with the Silver Jet and the Silver King in the newly-aqcuired Monark division. AMF Roadmaster, Colson, and many other smaller companies copied as well. It seems though that Schwinn bypassed the whole tanklight, chrome, and fins thing which is odd.




Odd??.. Schwinn didn't build novelty crap thats why...


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 20, 2013)

classicfan1 said:


> It seems though that Schwinn bypassed the whole tanklight, chrome, and fins thing which is odd.






Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Odd??.. Schwinn didn't build novelty crap thats why...




My interpretation would be a little different.  I think Schwinn was lastest with the leastest to the Flightliner party with their "slimline" or "half-tanks", and angular pointy wire racks.  I believe these were meant to emulate the theme of the Flightliner without flat-out copying it.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 20, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I was going to mention these, but didn't want jd to freak....




jd would hopefully know I was jest joshing....


----------



## bricycle (Nov 20, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> This thread is all about personal, perhaps emotionally rooted, dislikes; so nobody can be right or wong.  The *Flight*liner was one of the most popular and *the most copied *bike of it's era.  I like the Flightliner, especially the girls version, but for me the Spaceliner falls flat.




Flightliner? ok, I like them better already.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 20, 2013)

Blasphemy, but Stingrays and BMX bikes just leave me cold.  More for you guys!


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 20, 2013)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Blasphemy, but Stingrays and BMX bikes just leave me cold.  More for you guys!




I admire some stingrays, especially the fastbacks, in a nostalgic flashback kind of way.  But the whole BMX thing eludes me...  I guess you had to be there?


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 20, 2013)

*sears spaceliner and flightliners*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I was going to mention these, but didn't want jd to freak....




yeh.me too.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 20, 2013)

57 spitfire said:


> yeh.me too.




One could say, its NOT all about the tank lights eh?..  kidding JD


----------



## spoker (Nov 20, 2013)

*?*

is this the most interesting thing left to talk about on the cabe?


----------



## stoney (Nov 20, 2013)

Bowden and Evinrude------Felt that way about them 25+ years ago, still feel that way.


----------



## Boris (Nov 20, 2013)

spoker said:


> is this the most interesting thing left to talk about on the cabe?




Apparently so, since you've chosen to comment on it.


----------



## vincev (Nov 20, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Apparently so, since you've chosen to comment on it.




Dave you were suppose to be "nice" today!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 20, 2013)

Does it really matter what I think?
Can we still be friends if I say the bicycle in your collection sucks?
Chris


----------



## MONARKofSoCal (Nov 21, 2013)

*colorflow*

I will have to say the J.C Higgins colorflow (men's version)






Jewels on men's tank, i dont get it
and that rear rack is the ugliest one designed
i would rather ride the ladies version


----------



## jd56 (Nov 21, 2013)

I understand guys and forgive you....well, maybe:eek:...to each his own, right? Varying tastes are what makes each of us a bit different.

The "space race" image is my era. It is also what spurred my interest in the hobby. But, I will say that anything with a tanklight is attractive. Chromed framed TANKLIGHT Murrays just get me excited.
Now for the one bike that turns me off would be the newer AMF bikes. I recently picked up an almost perfect AMF Sky Rider for my nephew....and it is just ugly.





Also all Repops like the  90s Schwinns and the Columbias turn me off. The "campus commuter 3 speeds" don't excite me either.
Also peaked or Gothic  fendered bikes aren't that appealing to me too. Even though I have a few.
Oh and the Huffy Radio Bike "kitchen Appliance" look and concept is a beautifully designed peaked fendered bike.....I would trade a Chromed Spaceliner styled bike for one in a heartbeat. Also the jeweled tank boys Colorflow is a great looking bike. Still looking for one!!

Ironically enough there were never Repop "Spaceliner styled" bikes. These styles are so collectible and no one could technically reproduce them I guess. I also will say I get more ahhhhs and picture takers  from admirers with the Spaceliner styled tanklight bikes, than I do with my badass looking 49  Black Phantom. 
Just can't beat this style....come on, really, this just doesn't get you excited????





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## babyjesus (Nov 21, 2013)

*ugly bike*

The Evin is so ugly it's rude


----------



## 1959firearrow (Nov 22, 2013)

Hmmm..... I'm going to have to go with the Blimp with a nipple tanked Schwinn Aerocycle. Something about that tanks has always made me just wonder why.


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 22, 2013)

Pretty much any bike that attached the drop outs by crimping the frame tubes and then spot welding them in place leaves me cold. Usually indicative of low quality throughout. But that's just my 2 cents. And the Evinrudes? Rad! Even though they were brittle.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 22, 2013)

Pretty much Muscle bikes in general. Bleh


----------



## slick (Nov 22, 2013)

Well, i'm glad the majority of you dislike the Evinrude and Bowden bikes. I LOVE them both. So if you guys find one just send it my way and i will gladly give you a disposal of ugly bike fee. 

As far as the ugly bike award............

Any Schwinn with the damn near 75 year old cantilever design frame. How many millions of those are out there? The major change is the droputs from a visual standpoint. If a frame was rusty and sitting at the local flea market, the only quick major way to tell the year would be the dropouts. And yes, i unfortunately own one of these bikes. The bike was left to a coworker of mine who received the bike in a will from his ex boss. My coworker wanted nothing to do with it so I swore to my coworker and his bosses grave sight i would never sell it and be the caretaker of it until i croak.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 22, 2013)

Ok  Chris, Now you've done it!
I was going to keep my opinions to myself, but you trashed my beloved Schwinn, so I must say, that the ugliest bike ever built was the 1938 Shelby Speedline Airflo.


----------



## slick (Nov 22, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> Ok  Chris, Now you've done it!
> I was going to keep my opinions to myself, but you trashed my beloved Schwinn, so I must say, that the ugliest bike ever built was the 1938 Shelby Speedline Airflo.




I knew the schwinn brigade would jump in sooner or later. HAHA!! I'm so proud of you Marty for opening the door to other brand bikes! You are no longer a Schwinn guy in my eyes, but a guy with exquisite taste in bikes with great original paint. 

Now take back the ugly Shelby comment. LOL!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 22, 2013)

Ok, The handlebars are pretty cool, but watch out for the ball cleaving stem!


----------



## slick (Nov 22, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> Ok, The handlebars are pretty cool, but watch out for the ball cleaving stem!




It's a head splitter if you hit the ND front brake too hard.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 23, 2013)

slick said:


> Well, i'm glad the majority of you dislike the Evinrude and Bowden bikes. I LOVE them both. So if you guys find one just send it my way and i will gladly give you a disposal of ugly bike fee.
> 
> As far as the ugly bike award............
> 
> Any Schwinn with the damn near 75 year old cantilever design frame. How many millions of those are out there? The major change is the droputs from a visual standpoint. If a frame was rusty and sitting at the local flea market, the only quick major way to tell the year would be the dropouts. And yes, i unfortunately own one of these bikes. The bike was left to a coworker of mine who received the bike in a will from his ex boss. My coworker wanted nothing to do with it so I swore to my coworker and his bosses grave sight i would never sell it and be the caretaker of it until i croak.




I rarely buy a bike with the intent of making any money on it but if I ever post in the show and tell thread either of these bikes look quickly in the for sale section, write me a check for somewhere above $10k, and the ugly piece of crap is yours! V/r Shawn


----------

